
Ask HN: Knowledge Management Integrated with GSuite? - _1tan
GSuite doesn&#x27;t work for knowledge management (Google Sites is bad, Keep to basic and Drive is just a drive) in a team setting.<p>What do you use in a work setting that is deeply integrated into GSuite?
======
bberenberg
Not affiliated with [https://youneedawiki.com](https://youneedawiki.com) but
seems to be trying to do exactly what you asked for.

~~~
rahimnathwani
+1

If you already have your content in Google Docs, then YNAW is a great way to
organize that content and make it navigable.

------
d0gbread
Coda.io has or had a pretty tight connection with GSuite. Might not be
prescriptive enough if you want enforced structure but it's a great app.

